# Serenity Now!



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

So made it to my favorite lil spot today, a desolate, serene old riffle range, i used to come here with mates when I was 12, and it hasn't changed, very isolated.. so with a nice bottle of stout near by with the intention of getting some butterfly shooting at 160+ ft..some one forgot his spare band set, and the set did bring was the same used in the heater destruction and sanctband chrony test vids some may have seen. So about 30 shots in they went on me.. lucky I didn't forget back up, bought me seamed classic banded with straight cut tbgold at 10"..shooting at about 40fps slower, these bands got through 2 lb of 9mm lead easy, and made the distance straight and hard.. had a relaxing day cheers all


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like fun. Good shooting


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Great vid!

I'm making it a mission to find Ben some strike anywhere matches, be the first Aussie to do it!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks mate, a bloke needs his space sometimes...and his slingshot


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Great vid!
> 
> I'm making it a mission to find Ben some strike anywhere matches, be the first Aussie to do it!


Haha cheers man, yea reckon they banned em years ago, but you'll always your RED HEADS


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

well I can't find anywhere on the customs site that says you can't import strike anywhere matches


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

?? Dunno never ever bothered looking... ? Way I see it, if you can light a fire, (on a match) you can put one out! That's somethin I haven't seen...hint hint...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Did you take a saw ? I reckon I can count about 30 forks in the pic you posted !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> ?? Dunno never ever bothered looking... ? Way I see it, if you can light a fire, (on a match) you can put one out! That's somethin I haven't seen...hint hint...


Lit candles make a fun target for that!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes they do... except sometimes almost empty deo cans seem to end up right infront? Don't do this people... :S


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

great range BB


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a great place to shoot. But you need a monkey to set that can back up again! Great shooting ... I was sitting here wathching that tiny little figure in the distance and thinking that at that distance I probably could not hit YOU!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Ben,that looks suspiciously like the smallbore range at Chambers Gully if I'm not mistaken...such a perfect setting to be in. 
It would be magic using some uber fast tapers there.
You are one slick shooter Ben I have to say.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice shooting and yes, I'm jealous. Looks like an awesome place.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers again all...


----------

